# Seed Source Guide



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

With the long dark days of winter upon us, folks begin thinking of spring and the approaching garden season. Invariably, the question arises; Where do you get your seeds?

Here is a list of 42 different seed suppliers in one convenient place. I believe there is something here for everyone.

Seed Source Guide | The How Do Gardener


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks for the link. ordered some catalogs. looking for two plants. a white eggplant called casper and some boysenberry plants.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

stayingthegame said:


> thanks for the link. ordered some catalogs. looking for two plants. a white eggplant called casper and some boysenberry plants.


I'll check my catalogs and get back to you ...

Thanks for the link, Uncle Joe! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

stayingthegame said:


> thanks for the link. ordered some catalogs. looking for two plants. a white eggplant called casper and some boysenberry plants.


Territorial seed co. has your white eggplant~Casper. (plants or seeds)

I forgot to check on the boysenberry plants ...  But as I get my orders together I give a look see.


----------

